# Screen Printing ink types and brands



## Blessed GiggleZ (Feb 13, 2012)

I am very new to the idea of screen printing. I would like to know what is the best type or brand of ink/paint to use for screen printing on t-shirts? What is the best brand or type of t-shirt for screen printing?


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome to screen prinitng!

One important notion is there is no "best" anything. There are many ink manufacturers and as many more types of inks all of which have different applications and characteristics. Same with shirt brands. You'll get many suggestions. Some names will be prominent. Read all you can on what's out there and try some until you find what you like. And read and learn as much as you can on every aspect of screen printing. May sound like a daunting task but as you go it'll all fall into place and make sense.


----------



## igraphics (Feb 23, 2012)

I myself really like the One Stroke Ink brand. They have an awesome product and stand behind it! Their inks cure at 320 degrees so it's good for polyester and other synthetic materials.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

For optimum resistance to polyester dye migration, a poly ink is recommended. They cure at a lower temperature.

For example Union's UIPOLY 1050 and 1070 white is recommended 300 degrees throughout not to exceed 330.


----------



## inkpuller (Feb 25, 2012)

The 2 real major suppliers are Rutland and Wilflex. There are hundreds of others, but those are basically the two main suppliers out there. One Stroke is really good though!!


----------



## kirkmansigns (Jun 22, 2007)

I've always had great success with Union inks. Prices are reasonable, local suppliers stock their whole line with next day ship, never had any issues with any of their inks. Usually use their ultrasoft PLUS series or Maxopake for athletics and one stroke coverage without a flash.


----------



## luckywong (Feb 25, 2012)

wow . all experience man . who wanna be my teacher ?


----------



## ProdigyMarketing (Jan 22, 2010)

I use Ryonet inks (International Coatings) for all of my color inks. However, I cannot stand Ryonet white. It is way too thick and it leaves a really strong smell. I use bright cotton white from One Stop Inc.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I don't think brand has as much to with how the ink is prepared, mixed, additives, temp, ect. I have printed with many brands and each one requires it's own tweaking. There is very few inks I use strait out of the container and this is more the color than the brand. As for the ryonet white comment I find that adding 10% curable reducer and 5% soft hand additives makes this a great white but I only use a 156 or higher mesh. The thing I like about it is adding the additives doesn't seem to affect the opacity as much as some of the other brands.


----------



## Cschuck14 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok so lets get down to it.. I'm new too and I am wondering about what shirts go with what inks?? and what makes the outcome of the print thick or thin.
What makes it crack and or fade

Thx


----------



## inkpuller (Feb 25, 2012)

Cschuck - Those are very broad questions with a ton of variants that can come into play. Lets go with some beginner basic things.

Which shirts go with which inks? - There are alot of lines that deal with specific types of shirts. 100% cotton has it's own line. 50/50's and Poly have their own line, and alot of athletics have their own line. Also there are specialty inks that are their own line altogether. (i.e. discharge) The shirt material will need different additives/blockers depending on what you're printing on.

Prints being thick or thin. Again, a lot of variants. Emulsion thickness, mesh count and ink type. (Discharge and softhands are very thin and migrate into the shirt, while athletic/Poly inks are made to sit on top of the shirt.) Also squeegee durometer and angle.

Cracking/Fading - Cracking (unless using a blister style base) is usually a result of under curing. Can also happen if the printer puts too many layers. I've seen printers put 4-5 layers of white going through a 110 mesh... does not cure well. A stretch test is an easy quick test for under curing. Also, in some cases you may have a bad batch of ink, but generally it's usually the screen printer at fault, not the ink...(no matter what they say!! lol) 
Fading can happen for a lot of reasons. How old is the print? Prints will tarnish after time no matter what. Depending which ink you use can be a factor. A lot of the metallic inks will tarnish after a few washes. Most print shops will tell you 'theirs' won't, but they will over time. Improper care of the shirt after direct printing will also cause a lot of fading. Adding a lot of heat in the dryer will cause the little bits of fluff in the air to become attached to the ink, and because most people use high heat in the water and dryer for whites, this can be an issue.


----------

